# How far along were you when you went into labour?



## Cassie96

So I'm 40+3 and sooooo fed up !
Really want to go into labour and meet my little one.

how far along were yous, when you went into labour and gave birth?


----------



## snowfia

I went into labour at 40+6 and had her at 41 weeks :)
I was so fed up but 40 weeks too haha and thought I'd definitely be induced.
But hang in there, it's worth it :)


----------



## Kellen

I was 38+5 when my waters broke and had her 28 hours later at 38+6. I cannot imagine going longer. Good luck!


----------



## mercedese

I was 38+6. Had her the next day at 39 weeks. Good luck! Hope you get to meet your LO soon.


----------



## brunette&bubs

37+2...I'm hoping that won't happen next time lol


----------



## devon_91x

I went into labour at 41+4 and had her at 41+6


----------



## missy1

Waters broke at 39 weeks exactly and she was born 7 hours later


----------



## melfy77

I was 38+5; my water broke in the middle of the night, but it wasn't a big gush so thought I'd wet myself (again:haha:). I decided to go to L&D at lunch time just to be on the safe side. Needless to say DH and I were quite happy when the test came back positive for fluid :) She was born 12 hours later


----------



## calliebaby

37+3


----------



## Guppy051708

DS1 - my water broke at 41+4 and i delivered him at 41+5.
DS2 - my water broke at 38+2 and i delivered him at 38+3.


----------



## Mrs Bee

My waters broke @ 40+6 and I had her via emergency c section at 41+1.... Being overdue sucks!!!!


----------



## Plex

I had my lb 40+4 after a stretch and sweep earlier that day :)


----------



## wanting2010

I went into labor at 41 weeks and had him at 41+1. I was scheduled to be induced at 6am on the Monday morning but luckily went on my own just in the nick of time- went to the hospital at 10pm Sunday night.


----------



## cupcaker

bang on 40 weeks much to my amazement. Started labour naturally then was speeded up with a drip/induced as baby had passed meconium quite severely in my waters.


----------



## Blah11

39 weeks with first, 40+9 with second. Hope this ones more 39 weeks!


----------



## Odd Socks

39+6 born at 40 weeks with my first.
40+5 with my second.


----------



## MindUtopia

I was 37 + 5 and she was my first. I know people complain about going late, but I felt great and would have loved another 2-3 weeks because I'd just stopped work and barely had a chance to go buy some maternity pads before my waters broke. My birth was great, only lasted 12 hours from waters breaking (didn't have any contractions before that or even a hint anything was about to happen), had her at home as planned and she was happy and healthy, but yeah could have used a few days off first!


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

37+6 when waters broke and 38+2 when I gave birth.


----------



## The Alchemist

I was 38+2. Got to hospital, told me I was only 2cm. Dammit, I said. Then, they sent me to roam around the l&d department to help dilate. 2hrs later, 4cm. Anyway, she was born hours later in the night, almost midnight. I had arrived to hospital @10am. But my labor had started earlier than that, like at 4am.


----------



## LockandKey

40 +3 with my first, once I had reached 38 weeks I started trying to induce labor naturally, I walked a whole lot, sex, tried eating pineapple, eating spicy foods, nipple stimulation, the only thing that finally worked for me was orgasm, though I'm sure baby was also ready at the time to come out


----------



## teal

41 weeks.


----------



## Eleanor ace

42 weeks with my 1st, 41 weeks with my 2nd


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

1st: 41w+4d
2nd: 40w
3rd: 40w +6d


----------



## Mazzy17

36 weeks exactly, waters went 12.30 in afternoon. Amy popped out 10.48 that night


----------



## CumbrianMummy

Exactly 40 weeks with my first, and 40+2 with my 2nd.x


----------



## Clarabell543

Induced at 40+10 born at 42 weeks x


----------



## Bun87

40 + 4, went into labour spontaneously and had a drug free natural home birth  xx


----------



## Radiance

With my 1st, I had to get induced at 42 weeks along- I was dilated a fingertip and hardly thinned. (although I did have a gush of amniotic fluid at 29 weeks)

With my 2nd- I went into labor and gave birth at 35 weeks.


----------



## dan-o

trial run at 38w, then it stopped. started up again at 38+2 and baby was born :flower:


----------



## Lotty

31 Weeks Exactly..From when my waters broke i gave birth within 90 minutes...while travelling to the hospital :)


----------



## mammy2oaklen

40 + 12 with my first and im currently 39 + 1 with my second and nothing yet


----------



## Aready

40 + 5! :)


----------



## Jadey121

11 days ovwr with my first.

A week early on my 2nd. X


----------



## Radiance

1st: Went into labor at 29 weeks, labor was stopped. Ended up having her at 42 weeks by induction. 
2nd: 35 weeks 5 days


----------



## Mummy Bean

41+1 following a sweep


----------



## Josefin

42+2 when my first was born and it started without induction the day before. 40+3 with my second.


----------



## Anthrogirl

Mazzy17 said:


> 36 weeks exactly, waters went 12.30 in afternoon. Amy popped out 10.48 that night

Did you have ay problems with baby born at 36 weeks? I'm trying to hold my knees tightly closed right now as we are 36+3ish and having prodromal labor with regular (but not overly painful) contractions. 

My first was born at 42+3 and my second at 37 exactly. She was really thin (#2 that is 22 inches and 6lb 12oz, all legs and arms) with a crazy over-stimulated startle and stress response.


----------



## Twiglet

I had my first at 41+3 and my second at 40+6. I'm winding myself up with the "am I going to be sooner or later" question :dohh:


----------



## Komatsu

#1 - Went into labour at 39 weeks she was born at 39+1 
#2 - Went into labour and was born at 40+6


----------



## lockie00

39 + 5 with my first
39 with my second

With both babies I downloaded the 'hypnobabies baby come out' track and started listening to it at 39 weeks, with the second I ate spicy food, had sex and listened to the hypnobabies track before bed. I went into labour at 2am that night. Fluke? Maybe, but I'd do it all again on the off chance it wasn't!!


Good luck, sure it won't be long now!


----------



## Kathleen1994

39+6 i arrived at 8am and had her at 8pm on may 6th


----------

